# What is an OBD-2 Sensor? (on the later model Skylines)



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Just wondering what an OBD-2 Sensor is if anyone cares to explain?

Heard they are items fitted on the later Skylines from about 1996 onwards, but not sure what it does, that has since eliminated the importation of later R33's and all R34 Skyline cars?

Thanks in advance for the info guys


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

mrh said:


> Just wondering what an OBD-2 Sensor is if anyone cares to explain?
> 
> Heard they are items fitted on the later Skylines from about 1996 onwards, but not sure what it does, that has since eliminated the importation of later R33's and all R34 Skyline cars?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the info guys



OBD2 means that there is an oxygen sensor before and after the cat. Before OBD2 there only had to be an oxygen sensor before the cat. Makes for problems if you take the cats out or if you have clogged cats.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Hmmmm... Thanks Silzilla

Would you have any ideas as to what that does which has since halted the ability to make a late model Skyline legal in the Sates now?
Seems odd that the addition of another O2 Sensor should effect the ability to make these cars legal... If anything, you'd think it would help.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I always thought japan didn't have OBD designation. Could be wrong though.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> I always thought japan didn't have OBD designation. Could be wrong though.


Not sure either, but i've ben offered a VERY reasonably priced R34 GTR, which i'd love to get, but if there's no way of making it legal here cause of these later model regulations, i'll have to walk away from it... So that's why i'm trying to do my homework ahead of time 
Not looking too good though at this point!


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

I have no idea why they would not accept OBD2 cars for legalization. I would guess whoever put out that information is wrong. Call or e-mail www.rbmotoring.com. They can ship skylines over and they will be able to give you the lowdown.


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

silzilla said:


> OBD2 means that there is an oxygen sensor before and after the cat. Before OBD2 there only had to be an oxygen sensor before the cat. Makes for problems if you take the cats out or if you have clogged cats.


Not even close..... OBD -II is a very complex system of on board diagnostics

Front and Back side 02 sensors are but a single part of it. It mostly is involved with monitoring the emissions control system , and the subsystems within the system.

Its the kind of thing that will take you 2-3 hours to read . Years to understand.

http://www.obdiicsu.com/


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

one of the ideas behind OBD2 (which exists only in the US right now if i'm not mistaken) is that it is a universal diagnostic system. plug in an obd2 diagnostic scanner and pull trouble codes from the ECU of any car that are the same on all obd2 cars.

sean, does the obd2 epa requirement involve plugging in an obd2 diagnostic computer to test things out, or is it only the tailpipe and bag tests still?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

EPA OBD-II testing requires showing the systems function as designed.

So if you intentionally introduce a failure - it should be able to detect it.

Its very , very , very complicated.

Compared to OBD-II , the whole DOT and legalization process is 1st grader stuff.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

tyndago said:


> EPA OBD-II testing requires showing the systems function as designed.
> 
> So if you intentionally introduce a failure - it should be able to detect it.
> 
> ...


isn't that why motorex (G&K) can't do 96+ cars any more because EPA determined that the "obd2 conversion" they were doing was not acceptable?


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

1990BNR32 said:


> isn't that why motorex (G&K) can't do 96+ cars any more because EPA determined that the "obd2 conversion" they were doing was not acceptable?


That's what i hear... Guess the computers need to be Mod'ed somehow


----------

